# feeding raw veg & fruit



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi
is it ok to give my poppy raw carrots or a bit apple, can they digest it ok or is it a case of some dogs can and some cant. i d like to give her a healthy treat when we do training not shop bought stuff. thanks in advance.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - most fruits and veggies are good for the fluffs in moderation. Mine love both apple slices and baby carrots as treats. Don't give grapes, raisins, onions or garlic as they're poisonous to the fluffs. Mine also love watermelon, other melons, peaches, pears, green beans, tomatoes, bananas, brocolli, califlower and many other types of fruits and veggies.


----------



## gill5444 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks i ll try her on apple and carrot first and see how we get on.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes - most fruits and veggies are good for the fluffs in moderation. Mine love both apple slices and baby carrots as treats. Don't give grapes, raisins, onions or garlic as they're poisonous to the fluffs. Mine also love watermelon, other melons, peaches, pears, green beans, tomatoes, bananas, brocolli, califlower and many other types of fruits and veggies.


Mine love veggies and fruit.
We don't give grapes or raisins after hearing about the danger many years ago. Never knew about onions and garlic though.


----------



## sophie'smommy (Aug 28, 2011)

I am new to SM. I have only had my Sophie for 1 week. She is 9 weeks old. I am feeding her home cooked food. I have been reading all the post and I was wondering if anyone could recommend a book that will give me all the information and recipes I need to feed her a well balanced diet. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophie - I know that a lot of people use Dr. Becker's Real Food for Healthy Dogs and Cats but I feel like with such a young puppy you really need to make sure she is getting all she needs and wouldn't really risk home cooking that young. If you can use a high quality commercial food for young puppies I think that would be better. That is a very young pup and you have to be careful about hypoglycemia as well. I know others with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, this question is right on point for me at this moment in time! Pearl's been gobbling all fruits/vegs like they're going out of style for months. I haven't been concerned at all until I did some research on these fluff boards and began "scientifically" trying to put some puzzle pieces together.

She's been simply unable to stop licking her rear. Then her urinary parts. Then she was sometimes annoyed by her ears. So, in researching these brilliant boards I read that YEAST issues can be caused by sugar items, INCLUDING FRUITS AND VEGGIES and that affects orifices, ears, paws. I mean this fluff pup has been glomming them and begging for them with those gigantic eyes whenever she sees me at the cutting board. I figured, no problem, makes her sooo happy.

However, she's had her anal glands drained twice this month and is headed for a third vet appt. for same so that (according to vet, "she doesn't run into a problem while we're on vacation). 

So, I've cut out the fruits/veggies. She stares at me intensely but I give her not one - zip - nada. And, guess what? She seems to be "bothering her butt" much less frequently. Now, this is only an anecdotal "noticing" on my part but I'm keeping a watch on this. Perhaps it's only my fluff, I don't know, but she's my precious Pearl so I'm withholding the "sugars" one day at a time.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

raw carrot and apple are excellent choices for healthy treats. i give mine 1-2 baby carrots every other day and also some of my apple when I am eating one.:wub: she loves it !


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Picky boy Rocky doesn't like carrots or any other raw vegetable or fruit. He used to eat sliced apples when he was under a year old. Now he sniffs them and turns his head!:blink:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis loves banana, he will do almost anything for a piece. He also loves the white crunchy part of romaine lettuce, green beans, celery, watermelon, apple, pineapple, carrots, cherries, zuchini and broccoli.


----------

